# Java Sinuskurve



## Darktrooper1991 (24. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab mal wieder ein kleiner Problem bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.
und zwar will ich, dass meine Tontaube hier eine Sinuskurve fliegt, doch leider habe ich nicht mal einen Ansatz hierfür.


```
public class Tontaube3 extends Tontaube {


    public Tontaube3() {
        System.out.println("TT3");
        startPos();
        dieGroesse = 50;
        sichtbar = true;


    }

    public void startPos() {

        aktuelleXPos = 800;
        aktuelleYPos = gen.nextInt(600);
        if (aktuelleYPos < 200) {
            gen.nextInt(600);
        }

    }

    @Override
    public void berechnePosition() {
        aktuelleXPos -= 15;


        //HIER BITTE DEN CODE

        if (aktuelleXPos < 0) {
            startPos();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## Marco13 (24. Feb 2010)

Ohne mehr "Kontext" kann man da kaum mehr sagen als
double y = Math.sin(x);
... das war aber wohl nicht das, was du hören wolltest


----------



## SlaterB (24. Feb 2010)

meinst du sowas?
http://www.musik-steiermark.at/musikkunde/harmonielehre/images/sinusschwingung.gif

dafür brauchst du eine gerade laufende Bewegung, könnte dein x sein, das musst du auf Werte im Bereich 0-20 runterrechnen,
also wenn du 800 hast dann z.B. durch 40
mit Math.sin(kleines x) bekommst du ein y welches zwischen -1 und +1 schwankt, das wieder mit 200 multiplizieren und auf irgendein mittleres y draufaddieren

so in der Art, viel auszuprobieren, je nach Faktoren ist die Schwingung enger/ weiter usw.


----------

